# Can hogs see colors?



## GrouseHiker

This article says they can see come colors:

"Tests so far have shown some ability to discriminate color in seals, cows, swine, squirrels, rabbits, rats, goats and giraffes."

http://www.nytimes.com/1985/08/13/s...ng-color.html?sec=health&spon=&pagewanted=all

Bottom line, do they see hunter orange?


----------



## Public Land Prowler

If so..these didn't seem to be scared by orange..I think I'd be more worried about them seeing a person rather than a certain color..


----------



## Skinin&Grinin

Show off...lol


----------



## swamp hunter

I,m Grinding and slicing a 125 Lb,er Tommorrow AM. She didn,t even see my Buddies White Truck.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Show off...lol


....I got more..lol


----------



## Skinin&Grinin

Public Land Prowler said:


> ....I got more..lol



I know you do...what was that just the last 3 or 4 months.You better watch out though,word on the street is there is somebody out on Stewart who may be catching up to you...and he has seen some 500 pounders


----------



## GrouseHiker

That's pretty convincing - wearing orange hasn't seemed to reduce your success. Thank's for the graphic lesson.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hogs can't see hardly anything past about 20-thirty yards, anyway unless it's moving a lot.


----------



## GrouseHiker

NCHillbilly said:


> Hogs can't see hardly anything past about 20-thirty yards, anyway unless it's moving a lot.



That's good to know - I guess I need to be quiet and stay downwind.


----------



## NCHillbilly

As long as you move slow and don't make noise, you can get pretty close without spooking them. After you get inside that 20-30 yard window, though, it's a different story. They have noses that will put a deer's to shame, though-most of the times I've been busted by hogs it was a swirly gust of wind.


----------



## bigreddwon

*Hogs have bad eyesight, myth..*



NCHillbilly said:


> Hogs can't see hardly anything past about 20-thirty yards, anyway unless it's moving a lot.



   I don't think this is correct, people say they have terrible eyesight, no way. They see as well as people. In comparison to the 'animal' world, people have terrible vision, (compared to a hawk, impala, pronghorns ect), but we can see just fine, our ability to stand upright and pivot our heads on our necks gives us good all around vision. The way a hogs built is its eyesight's worst enemy, that neck of there's doesn't allow them much range of motion, which is the greatest hindrance to their vision ( cant lift their head to look over obstacles like tall grass ect ). 

   Go after hogs with the assumption that they are half blind and your underestimating them, and will wind up having to buy your pork at the store 
 .


----------



## Public Land Prowler

GrouseHiker said:


> That's good to know - I guess I need to be quiet and stay downwind.


Honestly..that's all you have to do..once you find them..Get down wind ASAP,slip in..it's fun and addicting..

They aren't bothered by blue jeans,and blue shirts,you don't even need camo if you use the cover..I like to use camo though..


----------



## SELFBOW

NCHillbilly said:


> Hogs can't see hardly anything past about 20-thirty yards, anyway unless it's moving a lot.


Thats why plp uses a rifle

odds are against ya inside 20


----------



## Public Land Prowler

buckbacks said:


> Thats why plp uses a rifle
> 
> odds are against ya inside 20


HAHA I have taken more than you at less than 20yds..don't let the weapon choice fool you...have my bow kills too...Between us..who has a trad hog?...oh yeah..not you..lol...working on a slingshot kill now..check avatar.. 

remember the trash bag hog?..lol...How close do you have to be to slip a plastic bag over them?


----------



## SELFBOW

LOL I haven't forgot


----------



## ga alan

bigreddwon is correct..........and hogs can see orange............do not be fooled about their eye sight or smell............


----------



## NCHillbilly

bigreddwon said:


> I don't think this is correct, people say they have terrible eyesight, no way. They see as well as people. In comparison to the 'animal' world, people have terrible vision, (compared to a hawk, impala, pronghorns ect), but we can see just fine, our ability to stand upright and pivot our heads on our necks gives us good all around vision. The way a hogs built is its eyesight's worst enemy, that neck of there's doesn't allow them much range of motion, which is the greatest hindrance to their vision ( cant lift their head to look over obstacles like tall grass ect ).
> 
> Go after hogs with the assumption that they are half blind and your underestimating them, and will wind up having to buy your pork at the store
> .




Well, whatever the reason, they're about 10,000x easier to stalk up on than a deer, bear or any other animal I've ever hunted. For all practical purposes as far as I've seen, if you're more than 30-40 yards away, you could be wearing a clown suit and doing jumping jacks in an open field and they may not even notice you until you get up closer. Like I said, their noses are hard to fool, though. Just going from the ones I've hunted, your hogs may see better.


----------



## GrouseHiker

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, whatever the reason, they're about 10,000x easier to stalk up on than a deer, bear or any other animal I've ever hunted.



Are you hunting in the mountains? I'm thinking the flat-land pine-straw hunters may be able to sneak up on them without making much noise.  Also, those palmettos might make for good stalking cover.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Most of the hog hunting I've done has been in the GA flatlands. We have a few Russian boar up here, but they're a bit different critter than regular feral hogs and are pretty much nocturnal-really hard to hunt without dogs.


----------



## bigreddwon

My hunting is all done at night, with thermal. On moonlit nights ive been busted out in the open at well over 100 yards with the wind in my favor and creeping low n slow, they just plain saw me.
I could see them with a naked eye as well.


----------

